# Let's



## ApreNda

I am looking for a Russian equivalent for the word "let's"?
I want to say: Let's talk about food.

_______ нам разговор о пище

Спасибо


----------



## Ptak

ApreNda said:


> I am looking for a Russian equivalent for the word "let's"?
> I want to say: Let's talk about food.
> 
> _______ *Давай* нам разговор поговорим о пище еде.
> 
> Спасибо


Actually it depends on context, but very often it's "*давай* + verb in the future tense, plural, 1st person". "Нам" is no needed.


----------



## ApreNda

Спасибо за вашу помощь!


----------



## Ptak

By the way, the verb can also be in the infinitive form. Well, it depends on context, as I said.

Давай каждый день *делать* зарядку. (the action will be repeated, reiterated, regular)
AND:
Давай завтра утром *сделаем* зарядку. (the action will be single)


----------



## ApreNda

Thank you for your help Ptak, could I say....

Поговорим о пища.


----------



## domkrat

My 2 cents:

Если вас в компании трое или больше, то глагол "давать" должен быть во множественном числе:
"_*Давайте* поговорим о еде_"

В книгах, когда автор обращается к читателям, часто используется укороченная форма (без слова "давайте"):
"_Глава 2. Поговорим о еде_"
"_Разберем эти предложения подробнее_."

В речи глагол "давай/давайте" также часто опускается:
"_Поговорим о еде!_"
"_Пойдем в кино!_"

В разговоре с друзьями, некоторые глаголы (кажется, только глаголы движения?) очень часто трансформируются в прошедшее время:
"_Пошли в кино!_"
"_Поехали на дачу!_"
В этом случае слово "давай" вообще не используется.


----------



## domkrat

ApreNda said:


> Поговорим о пища*е*.


This would be grammatically correct: "Поговорим о пище"
(Предложный падеж: О чем? --> "о пище")

It's just that this short phrase, taken out of context, will be understood as if you are talking about food for animals/pets/fish, not about people.


----------



## Ptak

ApreNda said:


> Thank you for your help Ptak, could I say....
> 
> Поговорим о пищ*е*.


If you mean salads, soups, desserts, ect, "*пища*" won't work. It should be "*еда*": "Поговорим о еде". And, by the way, yes, sometimes you don't need to use "давай" or "давайте", but just "Поговорим о еде" could sounds too categorically.


----------



## domkrat

Ptak said:


> but just "Поговорим о еде" could sounds too categorically.


Ah, right 

Well, I guess it depends very much on the intonation.

One could also put it as as a very humble suggestion, then it would become almost a question: "Поговорим о еде?"


----------



## ApreNda

Спасибо Ptak и domkrat, Я имею много, чтобы учиться


----------



## Kolan

ApreNda said:


> I want to say: *Let's talk about food.*
> 
> _______ нам разговор о пище


(Actually, you came fairly close to a possibly correct answer. *Давайте* на*чнё*м разговор о пище.)

It is, however, important to determine in the English phrase, which aspect is more pertinent, when translated into Russian.

"*Поговорим*" has the perfective aspect, but the original meaning in English may be imperfective, as well. The aspect can be determined by the context, which we do not have.

Therefore, another proper translation would be: *Давайте говорить* о пище.

The imperfective aspect in this case may even sound wonderful.


*Давайте восклицать*

Ю.Трифонову

С G C
Давайте восклицать, друг другом восхищаться.
...
Am Dm E7 Am
Давайте говорить друг другу комплименты -
... 
Давайте горевать и плакать откровенно
...
Давайте понимать друг друга с полуслова,
...
Давайте жить во всем друг другу потакая,
...
http://www.lib.ru/KSP/okudvawa.txt


----------



## ApreNda

_Давайте говорить о пище.

_Этот перевод хорош.
Спасибо.


----------



## Ptak

ApreNda said:


> _Давайте говорить о пище._
> 
> Этот перевод хорош.
> Спасибо.


ApreNda, I've understood already that you like the word "пища" and don't like the word "еда", but the fact is that the phrase "Давайте говорить о *пище*" sounds wierd in Russian. It means that you want to talk, and not talk once, but rather permanently (because the verb is in the imperfective form), about food *for animals*. In any case, that's how it sounds without context.


----------



## Hoax

Ptak said:


> ApreNda, I've understood already that you like the word "пища" and don't like the word "еда", but the fact is that the phrase "Давайте говорить о *пище*" sounds wierd in Russian. It means that you want to talk, and not talk once, but rather permanently (because the verb is in the imperfective form), about food *for animals*. In any case, that's how it sounds without context.


    Why do you think that пища is food for animals? Does sentence "Коровам дали пищу" sounds fine to you? I don't think so. The only word that I would use to name food for animals is корм. Food for humans is еда. And пища is food for any living being (and also in figurative meaning). Yes, I agree that the word is not neutral. We won't use it in everyday life. But it works pretty well in many stylistically marked texts.


----------



## Ptak

> Does sentence "Коровам дали пищу" sounds fine to you? I don't think so. The only word that I would use to name food for animals is корм. Food for humans is еда. And пища is food for any living being (and also in figurative meaning).


I agree with you. But there are some context in which "пища" is food for animals. Say, noone gives food to a lion (if he doesn's live in a zoo). So "_Лев целый день проводит в поисках *пищи*_" is okay.
But "*пища*" is not a good word for describing food for people. Food for people is "*еда*". "_Он пошел в магазин купить себе *пищу*_" sounds weird. We only says "*еда*" in case like that.

P.S. I can't imagine any context in which one could say "_*Давайте говорить о пище*_" (and in which it would sound natural). Maybe my imagination is poor


----------



## Hoax

Ptak said:


> P.S. I can't imagine any context in which one could say "_*Давайте говорить о пище*_" (and in which it would sound natural). Maybe my imagination is poor



Here is an example from wiki. How would you translate "food" in it into Russian?



> *Food* is any substance, usually composed primarily of carbohydrates, fats, water and/or proteins, that can be eaten or drunk by an animal or human for nutrition or pleasure. Items considered food may be sourced from plants, animals or other categories such as fungus or fermented products like alcohol. Although many human cultures sought food items through hunting and gathering, today most cultures use farming, ranching, and fishing, with hunting, foraging and other methods of a local nature included but playing a minor role.



I would prefer "пища".

And below I believe they write about "еда"



> any item that is to be processed, partially processed or unprocessed for consumption. The listing of items included as foodstuffs include any substance, intended to be, or reasonably expected to be, ingested by humans.



По-русски: раньше "пища" считалась нейтральным словом, а "еда" - разговорным. Но были они синонимами. В наше время ситуация немного изменилась. Слова как были *синонимами*, так и остались. Только теперь слово "еда" стало нейтральным, а слово "пища" стилистически маркированным, употребляемым, как правило, в научных текстах и высоком стиле. 
К чему это я собстно. Употребление слов зависит исключительно от контекста и без контекста, я считаю, слово "пища" ни какой ассоции с кормом не вызывает. Если автор топика говорит не о готовых блюдах, кухнях народов мира и т.п., а, например, разговаривает со школьниками про белки-углеводы и на молочно-растительно-мясные темы, то употребление слова "пища" в таком контексте, на мой взгляд, вполне уместно.


----------



## bravo7

Nobody but no_one.


----------



## ApreNda

Well, I will not use these words without some hesitation until I have a better understanding. Perhaps I will go to the Brighton Beach neighborhood in Brooklyn where they speak much Russian and there try both phrases to see how I am understood.


----------



## domkrat

ApreNda said:


> Well, I will not use these words without some hesitation until I have a better understanding. Perhaps I will go to the Brighton Beach neighborhood in Brooklyn where they speak much Russian and there try both phrases to see how I am understood.



I bet you will be understood.

I would never use that exact phrase myself though. It sounds strange to me too.

Maybe it's a matter of personal preference and various language patterns.

P.S. Also, from what I have heard, Brighton Beach is not exactly an ideal place to look for _correctly_ spoken Russian.


----------



## domkrat

hoax said:


> Если автор топика говорит не о готовых блюдах, кухнях народов мира и т.п., а, например, разговаривает со школьниками про белки-углеводы и на молочно-растительно-мясные темы, то употребление слова "пища" в таком контексте, на мой взгляд, вполне уместно.



В таком контексте я бы сказал "поговорим о питании", "о пищевой ценности продуктов", "о том, что мы употребляем в пищу" и т.д.


----------



## Hoax

domkrat said:


> В таком контексте я бы сказал "поговорим о питании", "о пищевой ценности продуктов", "о том, что мы употребляем в пищу" и т.д.


всякое бывает.
кроме того, ваши варианты все равно не точно передают смысл, они привязывают понятие пищи только к человеку. а если это занятия по биологии и речь идет о значении пищи для живых существ вообще, как быть? да еще и с учетом того, что фразу должен произнести иностранец.
всякое бывает.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Nobody but no_one.


Вы правы, потому что по-английски есть *food*, а есть *meal(s)*. По-русски разделение понятий происходит несколько иначе, но всё равно, *пища* - это, скорее, *food*, а *еда* - *meal(s)* (причём, как процесс, так и то, что на столе или в корзинке).

Красная Шапочка, например, несла бабушке пирожки - еду (*meals*) в корзинке, но сама представляла собой пищу (*food*) для волка. Кроме того, *food* как понятие само по себе несколько менее определённо, чем *meal*. Например, если мы ищем _чего-нибудь_ пожрать, то это - *food*, а если уже нашли - то *meals*.

При недостатке контекста оба варианта перевода равноправны и оба звучат несколько искусственно (это уже беда не переводчика, а составителя оригинала).


----------



## ApreNda

domkrat said:


> P.S. Also, from what I have heard, Brighton Beach is not exactly an ideal place to look for _correctly_ spoken Russian.



This reminds me of a joke I have heard: two Russian expatriates met in a restaurant in Brighton Beach, the one who had just arrived from Moscow began to speak Russian to the other... after listening for a few minutes he interrupted his friend and said “Vladmir we are living in the United States now, you must speak Spanish!”


_Maybe you could translate that for me?_


----------



## domkrat

aprenda said:


> two russian expatriates met in a restaurant in brighton beach, the one who had just arrived from moscow began to speak russian to the other... After listening for a few minutes he interrupted his friend and said “vladmir we are living in the united states now, you must speak spanish!”


Два русских эмигранта встречаются в ресторане на Брайтон-Бич. Тот из них, который только-что из России, начинает что-то говорить другому - по-русски. Второй, послушав несколько минут, прерывает его и говорит: "Владимир, мы теперь живем в Америке, ты должен говорить на испанском!"


----------



## ApreNda

domkrat said:


> Два русских эмигранта встречаются в ресторане на Брайтон-Бич. Тот из них, который только-что из России, начинает что-то говорить другому - по-русски. Второй, послушав несколько минут, прерывает его и говорит: "Владимир, мы теперь живем в Америке, ты должен говорить на испанском!"



Большое спасибо.


----------



## .Jordi.

domkrat said:


> Два русских эмигранта встречаются в ресторане на Брайтон-Бич. Тот из них, который только-что из России, начинает что-то говорить другому - по-русски. Второй, послушав несколько минут, прерывает его и говорит: "Владимир, мы теперь живем в Америке, ты должен говорить на испанском!"



Hello, I'm sorry if my question is ignorant, but why на испанском and not на испански?


----------



## Ptak

.Jordi. said:


> Hello, I'm sorry if my question is ignorant, but why на испанском and not на испански?


Because "на испанском" is correct and "на испански" is wrong. You can say either "*на* испанск*ом*" or "*по-*испанск*и*" (note the hyphen, too).


----------



## .Jordi.

Ptak said:


> Because "на испанском" is correct and "на испански" is wrong. You can say either "*на* испанск*ом*" or "*по-*испанск*и*" (note the hyphen, too).


Ok, I see now that my question wasn't ignorant, it was just stupid. Thanks.


----------

